# Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?



## xFunFactory (10. Mai 2013)

*Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

Hallo Liebe Community,

ich bin grade bei T-online Kunde aber wir ziehen um und ich will jetzt zu Kabel Deutschland wechseln ich hab heute das schon alles gerklärt  und der was mir alles erklärt hat hat mir gesagt ich soll von Saturn ein neuen Router für Kabel Deutschland kaufen ich bin auch zu Saturn gegangen aber die meinten die haben keins für Kabel Deutschland deswegen wo kann ich denn Router kaufen und welcher ist der beste ? 

und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt gut :o ? ich hol mir ein 1000 Leitung


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

1.) Der Router/Modem und alle sonstige benötigte Hardware (HÜP, Verstärker, Dosen usw.) wird dir von Kabel Deutschland gestellt (wer auch immer behauptet hat du müsstest dir was kaufen hat nicht die leiseste Ahnung, bereits auf der Startseite von KD werden diese Dinge erklärt!). Je nachdem ob du die kostenlose Version haben willst oder etwas an Monatlicher Gebühr drauflegst werden die geräte entsprechend vielseitiger/hochwertiger, das Standardgerät reicht aber aus.
Natürlich kannst du einen eigenen Router dahinterklemmen aber nötig ist das nicht.

2.) KD bietet meines Wissens nach keine "1000er" Leitung an, es gibt iirc 8000, 16000, 32000 und 100000 je nach Region.

3.) Ob KD "gut" oder "schlecht" ist da gehen die Meinungen und Erfahungen wohl weit auseinander...  ich versuche seit 6 Wochen einen funktionsfähigen KD Anschluss zu bekommen und nichts funktioniert was ein sehr guter Start in eine wunderbare Freundschaft ist -.-


----------



## xFunFactory (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

Naja Steckdose usw. machen die schon aber der meinte ich kann ein Router Mieten für 2€ pro Monat oder 4 :o oder ich kauf eins bei Saturn :o und ich hab genau dieses Angebot 

Internet und Telefon bis zu 100 Mbit/s - Kabel Deutschland

und wie also ist KD schlecht :! ? weil hab heute denn vertrag abgeschlossen :o


----------



## dethacc (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

Ob der Anbieter schlecht ist hängt meist von deiner Leitung und deinen zuständigen Techniker ab. Wenn alles läuft hat man eigentlich mit keinem Anbieter Probleme.

Denke mal der meinte das du für 2 euro das wlan von Hitron Modem (glaube kd verbaut nurnoch das als Standard) freigeschaltet bekommst und für 4 Euro das Fritbox Kabelding bekommst als Modem/Router.
Ansonsten bekommst du das Hitron ohne freigeschaltetes Wlan/Router und musst ein eigegen Router halt dahinterklemmen.

Achja hab selbst KD und noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

Ich hab nicht gesagt dass sie schlecht sind, ich sagte nur dass ich momentan sehr langwierige probleme habe überhaupt den Anschluss zum laufen zu bekommen und der Kundendienst sehr...ähm... verwirrt ist was technische und organisatorische Dinge angeht (das muss ja nicht zwingend überall so sein).
Wenn die Leitung mal läuft sind die Erfahrungen aus meinem bekanntenkreis durchaus gut.

Das mit dem Router/Modem stimmt teilweise, es gibt ein Gerät ohne Aufpreis (das auch problemlos 100MBit bewältigt), eines für 2€ mehr und eines für 4 oder 5€ mehr pro Monat, diese teureren bieten zusätzliche Funktionen wie beispielsweise WLan (was der kostenlose nicht hat).

Gerade wenn du eine 100er Leitung bekommst (wenn diese überhaupt bei dir verfügbar ist sonst wird eine kleinere angeboten wenn der Techniker bei dir durchgemessen hat) ist die WLan Funktion ohnehin recht sinnfrei da du per WLan diese Bandbreite nur unter optimaslten Bedingungen überhaupt durchbekommst... also am besten sehen sich die perfekt ausgerichteten Antennen in 2 Metern Abstand .

Solche Bandbreiten funktionieren nur gut über Kabel, sprich sehr gute Koaxialkabel in der Wand zum Anschluss und gute LAN-Kabel vom Router zum PC.


----------



## Superwip (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

Wenn du ein eigenes Modem und vor allem auch einen eigenen Router verwenden könntest hätte das einige Vorteile... allerdings sind einzeln verkaufte Kabelmodems/Router zumindest in Deutschland relativ selten und recht schwer zu bekommen.



> und wie also ist KD schlecht :! ? weil hab heute denn vertrag abgeschlossen :o


 
-Drosselung
-Qualität des Zugangs (Stabilität, Bandbreite, Latenz) stark Standortabhängig


----------



## Icedaft (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

A: Komm wir essen Opa !
B: Komm wir essen, Opa !

Rechtschreibung kann Leben Retten !


----------



## xFunFactory (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

Also soll ich das für 4-5 € nehmen und KD sind Nicht schlecht ? 

em der Techniker ist ja Kostenlos aber ich hab gesagt ich brauch keinen weil ich selber mein Router anschlißen kann soll ich doch vlt einen nehmen das er das messen kann ? weil am pc hat der man gefragt wo ich wohne usw. dann meinte er ja ein 100ter Leitung würde bei mir klappen 

und denkt ihr das 100ter Leitung auch sehr viel bringt wenn alles gut läuft ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*



xFunFactory schrieb:


> em der Techniker ist ja Kostenlos aber ich hab gesagt ich brauch keinen weil ich selber mein Router anschlißen kann soll


 
Achso... und einen Hausübergabepunkt einrichten, einen Potentialausgleich setzen, den Pegel der Hausleitung messen, einen Verstärker einrichten und deinen Anschluss freischalten kannst du auch selbst?

Ohne einen Techniker von KD wird dein Anschluss keinen Mucks von sich geben, so viel steht fest (es sei denn es existiert alles bereits von einem älteren vertrag und muss nur aktiviert werden). Das hätte dir der zuständige von KD aber sagen müssen... achso stimmt ja ich hab ja bereits erwähnt dass die keinen Durchblick haben. -.-


----------



## dethacc (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

ich hab  nur das Modem genommen und daran nen tp-link Router klemmen und funktionert ohne das ich extra 2-4euro Pro Monat zahlen muss auch wenn man einmalig so nochmal ca 40 euro selbst ausgeben muss aber musst du selber wissen

Hat Kd überhaupt "eigene" Techniker? meist macht das doch ne regionale Firma für KD


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*



dethacc schrieb:


> Hat Kd überhaupt "eigene" Techniker? meist macht das doch ne regionale Firma für KD


 
Sind in 99% der Fälle Partnerfirmen, und zwar für jedes Problem eine andere (was es ja so kompliziert macht). Eine Firma für den techniker, eine andere für die baufirma wenn noch was am Kabel außerhalb des Hauses getan werden muss, wieder eine andere Gruppe die den Service macht und keiner weiß wirklich wie weit die anderen grade sind / die Wege dauern alle sehr lange.

Wie gesagt WENN es mal funktioniert tut es das in aller Regel auch hervorragend da das Netz durchaus gut ist aber BIS es mal funktioniert kann man sich warm anziehen wenn man Pech hat. Ich habe bereits im März Kontakt zu KD aufgenommen um in der neuen Bude eine Internetleitung zu haben und bis heute hat noch kein einziges Byte die Leitung in meinem neuen Wohnzimmer verlassen.


----------



## Combi (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

hab ne 52er leitung und bin absolut zufrieden...
war vorher teledoof,netcologne und vodafone,alles schrott.
habe online(wenn perle auch zockt) nen 41er ping,auf jedem server.
dateien von ca 800-1200mb lade ich in 4-6 minuten runter.
bin mehr als zufrieden...total glücklich...
und selber nie abstürze,ausfälle oder bandbreitenschwankungen..top!


----------



## xFunFactory (10. Mai 2013)

O.o ok dann ruf ich morgen an und sag doch das ich ein Techniker brauch  und noch allgemein wenn ich einen router für 4€ mieten soll welchen soll ich nehmen weil gibts ja verschiedene link wär super 

und pls alle mal schreiben ob ihr mit KB zu frieden seid oder Nicht also die was auch KB haben oder hatten



Combi schrieb:


> hab ne 52er leitung und bin absolut zufrieden...
> war vorher teledoof,netcologne und vodafone,alles schrott.
> habe online(wenn perle auch zockt) nen 41er ping,auf jedem server.
> dateien von ca 800-1200mb lade ich in 4-6 minuten runter.
> ...


 
ist ja schon mal gut zu hören ich hab grad ein 16ner Telekom Leitung lade immer mit 1,2 MB und hab bei jedes game ein 14-30 ping


----------



## dethacc (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

bei Kd dazu gibts doch für 5Euro nur die FRITZ!Box 6360


----------



## xFunFactory (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*



dethacc schrieb:


> bei Kd dazu gibts doch für 5Euro nur die FRITZ!Box 6360


 
Danke werde ich mir merken und hattest du gute Erfahrung mit KD wenn du KD hast  ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*



xFunFactory schrieb:


> ist ja schon mal gut zu hören ich hab grad ein 16ner Telekom Leitung lade immer mit 1,2 MB und hab bei jedes game ein 14-30 ping


 
Zumindest die Pings sind bei KD nach meiner Erfahrung etwas schlechter (da das Kabelnetz im prinzip ja kein Internetnetz ist sondern das nur "aufgesetzt" (aufmoduliert) wird und das Signal entsprechend ein paar Ecken weiter muss). Das scheint auch regional sehr unterschiedlich zu sein, manche berichten von 20er Pings, andere von 50ern. Das, und auch der tatsächliche Durchsatz an bandbreite (daher das "bis zu") scheint beim kabelnetz noch mehr oder weniger Glück zu sein, die meiste zeit scheints aber gut zu funktionieren.


----------



## xFunFactory (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

und wenn alles wirklich klappt wie schnell Insterliert ich dann z.B css ? mit Telekom 16ner Leitung schaff ich 1,2 MB wie viel wird eine 100ter schaffen wenn alles gut geht :o


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*



xFunFactory schrieb:


> und wenn alles wirklich klappt wie schnell Insterliert ich dann z.B css ? mit Telekom 16ner Leitung schaff ich 1,2 MB wie viel wird eine 100ter schaffen wenn alles gut geht :o


 
Technisch gesehen theoretisch 12,5 MB/s, also knapp 10x so schnell.
In der Praxis wirst du das nicht ganz erreichen, falls STEAM da mitkommt und dein Anschluss/deine kabel alle sauber installiert sind ist aber irgendwas zwischen 10 und 12 MB/s realistisch.

Bedenke aber, das KD ein shared medium ist, bedeutet wenn deine Nachbarschaft viel Bandbreite fordert geht sie bei allen runter, heißt es kann dir passieren, dass du Samstagsabends wenn jeder im Netz rumhängt nur die Hälfte oder weniger hast wie etwa dienstags nachts um 3 Uhr. 
Das ist natürlich stark davon abhängig wie viele haushalte an deiner Hauptleitung (die sogenatte C-Line unter der Straße) dranhängen und was die so treiben in Netz.


----------



## dethacc (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

lad mit meiner 32er kd Leitung bei steam mit ca 3,9MB sec solltest wenn es gut läuft also ca das 3fache haben


----------



## xFunFactory (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

Coole Sache ich denke es wird mir sehr gefallen aber ich hab grad von paar gehört das die beim spielen immer eine 30-40 Ping haben ! :O OOOOO O!!! `? ich habe grad immer eine 16ner ping aber mit Telekom was habt ihr denn für eine mit KD ?


----------



## Septimus (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

Hab jetzt über 1 Jahr die 100Mbit Leitung von KD und kann mich in keinster Weise beklagen. Keine nennenswerten Schwankungen, Ping im Schnitt 28 und die Fritzbox 6360 arbeitet Klasse.
Online spielen ist ohne Probleme drin und ich grins mir gepflegt einen wenn Bekannte meckern weil es bei ihnen laggt.

Der Techniker den ich damals hatte, der brachte Erfahrung und vor allem Zeit mit als er den Anschluß eingerichtet hat. Lebe hier in nem Altbau wo die Leitung nen defekt hatte, er hats gleich an Ort und Stelle repariert und ich konnte sofort danach los legen. Gar kein Vergleich mit dem unfähigen Techniker den mir die Telekommtnicht davor geschickt hatte als ich noch bei Vodafone war: Kein Durchgang in der Leitung, Pech und weg war er. Saß danach 3 Wochen ohne Telefon und Internet in der neuen Bude während der von KD beauftragte Techniker gleich alles in Ordnung gebracht hat.

Bei Problemem mit KD ruft man auch nicht an sondern schreibt eine E-Mail und wird danach von kompetenten Personen zurück gerufen. Nur so als kleiner Tipp denn wenn ihr anruft dann landet ihr in nem CallCenter und die haben in der Regel nicht viel Plan was wann zu tun ist, aber das ist bei fast allen Anbietern so.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

Wie gesagt, der Ping ist technisch bedingt bei KD zwangsläufig schlechter als bei DSL.
25-50 ms sind realistisch für KD je nach Region und Glück.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

KD verstößt laut AGB gegen die Netzneutralität.


----------



## dethacc (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

Ping bei Speed.io 45ms
Ping pcgh.de 33ms
Ping WoW  32ms


----------



## xFunFactory (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welcher Router für Kabel Deutschland und ist Kabel Deutschland überhaupt Gut ?*

Danke für alle eure Hilfe ich werde morgen KD anrufen und auch ein Techniker gleich mit bestellen und dann los legen ich danke für eure tipps und alles andre Danke beste Community 

#close


----------

